# مجروح من عدم الامانه حد يقولى اعمل ايه .. المسيحى بقى خاين ولا ايه فى ايه ايه الى بيحصل...؟



## سيزار (24 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم يسوع الفادى 
+++++++++++++++++++++


معنى الأمانة 

--------------------

وهي ضد الخيانة ، والأمانة كلمة واسعة المفهوم ، يدخل فيها أنواع كثيرة ، منها 


1- التمسك بامانه دينك وحقه عليك

2-اى نعمه الله اعطاهالك امانه فى ايدك

3-العرض أمانة ، فيجب عليك أن تحفظ عرضك ولا تتركه وتضيعه منك

4- العمل الذى تعمله امانه فلا خونه

5- السر أمانة ، وإفشاؤه خيانة ، ولو حصل بينك وبين صاحبك خصام فهذا لا يدفعك لإفشاء سره ، فإنه من لؤم الطباع ، ودناءة النفوس ..


********************************

حتمية الأمانة في المسيحية:

(1) لأن الله نفسه أمين: (تث22: 4) "إله أمانة لا جور فيه" 

(2) الأمانة في كل صورها وصايا إلهية ملزمة:  

1ـ (رؤ2: 10) "كن أمينا إلى الموت فسأعطيك إكليل الحياة"

2ـ الصدق وعدم الكذب: (كو3: 9) "لا تكذبوا بعضكم على بعض"

3ـ الذمة وعدم السرقة أو النهب: (خر20: 15) "لا تسرق" 

4ـ البساطة وعدم المكر أو الخبث: (1بط2: 1) "فاطرحوا كل خبث وكل مكر والرياء والحسد وكل مذمة"

5ـ الحق وعدم الغش أو التزوير: (مز34: 13) "صن لسانك عن الشرؤ وشفتيك عن التكلم بالغش"

6ـ الوضوح وعدم التلون أو الرياء: (مت23: 13ـ 28) "وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا .. \لْمُرَاؤُونَ لأَنَّكُمْ تُنَقُّونَ خَارِجَ \لْكَأْسِ وَ\لصَّحْفَةِ وَهُمَا مِنْ دَاخِلٍ مَمْلُوآنِ اخْتِطَافاً وَدَعَارَةً! 26أَيُّهَا .. \لأَعْمَى نَقِّ أَوَّلاً دَاخِلَ \لْكَأْسِ وَ\لصَّحْفَةِ لِكَيْ يَكُونَ خَارِجُهُمَا أَيْضاً نَقِيّاً. 27وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا .. الْمُرَاؤُونَ لأَنَّكُمْ تُشْبِهُونَ قُبُوراً مُبَيَّضَةً تَظْهَرُ مِنْ خَارِجٍ جَمِيلَةً وَهِيَ مِنْ دَاخِلٍ مَمْلُوءَةٌ عِظَامَ أَمْوَاتٍ وَكُلَّ نَجَاسَةٍ. 28هَكَذَا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً: مِنْ خَارِجٍ تَظْهَرُونَ لِلنَّاسِ أَبْرَاراً وَلَكِنَّكُمْ مِنْ دَاخِلٍ مَشْحُونُونَ رِيَاءً وَإِثْماً!

7ـ النزاهة وعدم الخداع أو اللف والدوران: (تي1: 10) "يوجد كثيرون متمردين يتكلمون بالباطل ويخدعون العقول، الذين يجب سد أفواههم، فلهذا السبب وبخهم بصرامة، لكي يكونوا أصحاء في الإيمان"

8ـ الوفاء وعدم الخيانة أو اللعب في الخفاء: (2تي3: 1ـ 4) "في الأيام الأخيرة ستأتي أزمنة صعبة، لأن الناس يكونون محبين لأنفسهم .. خائنين، .. محبين للذات دون محبة الله"



*********************************************************
*​*
وانا هتكلم عن نمره خمسه فى  بدايه الموضوع وليكن حلقه نقاش جاده من كل مسيحى عنده امانه والى حاسس انه عنده خيانه اعتقد هيرد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مش هيرد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ .. انا محتاج
اجابه من اناس امناء

ليه ليه تدى ثقتك لانسان ويخونك
سواء عطيته كلمه وقولتله  وامنته عليها .. وفهمته ان الكلمه دى هتقتل بيها ناس وتحصل مشاكل
تلاقى كلمه امين على كلامك امين عيب دا سر انت نقيت الانسان الصح انت مش هتلاقى زى امين..

وطبعا  كله وهم فى وهم واناس ضعف النفوس..

اتذكر عن نفسى فى شىء

كتبت لانسان كلمه وقولتله من الامانه انى مكلمش معاك صداقه لانك فيك وفيك واسلوب وكلامك الى اخره مش موافق تفكيرى ولا بحس ان فى شىء يربطنى بيك.. تفكيرك مختلف عن تفكيرى ..

تفتكر الشخص دا  الى بقوله كدا،،،،،،،،، مش من السهل انى اقطع معاه بدون علمه واسيبه يرن ؟؟؟؟

ولا امانه الصداقه  ،،،،،، اوجبت عليا انى انبهه وانبه لنقط انا مش بستحملها .. ولكن بيحس انه اطعن فى شرفه وينتقم ...
لغايه ما ينطبق عليه مثل ... ( الفاضى يقعد يأزى  فى الناس )... الى اخره من كلام مشابه*



فين الامانه بينا فين الاخلاص لقد تجردت كل المشاعر الانسانيه فينا وبقت احقاد الانسان وتعبه الداخلى 
وصغر نفسه .. يخون الامانه

هل فى حد يقدر يقولى ليه كدا .. هل انت عضو امين لتشاركنى برائى .. وارجوك لو مش امين ما تردش افضل .. عشان هتخون نفسك حقيقى ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



+++++++++++++++++++++
+++++
++++


----------



## سيزار (24 ديسمبر 2008)

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*لان الانسان انسان ياسيزو طبعه ضعيف بايديك تخليه طيب وباديك تخليه شرير 
بحبك له ينخذل ويندم ويحاول يفرحك وياديك تخليه مشكوزيس ويحاول ينتقم لسؤ معاملتك له
الانسان انسان ياسيزو
وابسطها يسوع لما ضمد جراح وشفى ناس وعزى الحزانى واقام الموتى وهم هم نفسهم الا هتفوا ليس هذا بل باراباس 
فين الامانه هنا مفيش ناس انعدم من قلوبها الرحمه

وفى ناس غصبن عنها من دون قصد طلعت من افواهها كلمه ادانت غيرها 
وفى ناس الزمن غير فيها منوهو طفله خلتهم حاقدين على كل من بحولهم يظهرون بالمظهر غير ما يبطنون به

الانسان انسان ياسيزو معاك النهاردة بكرة عليك 
عاوز تقولى تستامن لمين

بلاش تستامن لحد غير ربنا ثم نفسك وبعدهم اقرب انسان لقلبك وبلاش تامن لانسان تانى 
لكل انسان له ضعفات وسقطات ساعات غصبن عنه وساعات بارادته

الانسان انسان يا سيزو*


----------



## سيزار (25 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> لان الانسان انسان ياسيزو طبعه ضعيف بايديك تخليه طيب وباديك تخليه شرير
> بحبك له ينخذل ويندم ويحاول يفرحك وياديك تخليه مشكوزيس ويحاول ينتقم لسؤ معاملتك له
> الانسان انسان ياسيزو
> وابسطها يسوع لما ضمد جراح وشفى ناس وعزى الحزانى واقام الموتى وهم هم نفسهم الا هتفوا ليس هذا بل باراباس
> ...





++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

متشكر قوى لاجابتك ربنا ينور تفكيرك و يحافظ عليكى


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جامد جدا يا سيزو 

بص ياباشا 

بالنسبه للامانه فهيه تكاد تكون منعدمه شىء ما فى وقتنا الحالى 

يتعطى سرك لصديقك وتأتمنه على كل شىء 

وتيجى فرصه تيتح له هوه الفرصه لانجاز بعد المهام 

وانت مديله امانه (سر هام) وجاتله الفرصه 

وأموره هتتعطل لو ماقلش السر ده (الامانه) 

تلقيه قايل السر ونسى انها امانه من صديق 

ده طبعا مايعتبرش صديق 

لانه خان الامانه 

والصداقه اساسها الامانه 

كتير يا سيزار بئتمن ناس على اسرارنا وبفتكر انهم 

ستر وغطى علينا فى اسرارنا 

لاكن بيتضح فى الاخر انهم مش المعنى الالى احنا 

كنا متوقعينه 

ظروف الدنيا بتغير ناس كتير 

بالنسبه انى اناقش الصديق ده 

دى مش كل الناس بتتقبلها 

يعنى فى صديق يسمع منك ويغير من نفصه 

وفى صديق تلقيه يتغاظ منك انك بتقوله حققته 

ياريت نلقى الامانه الحقيقيه فى زمانا ده 

ميرررررسى كتير لموضوعك 

واسف على الاطاله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2008)

لا يا سيزو مش كل الناس زي بعض مش كل الناس خاينة 

وبدليل كدا انت اهو لو حد ائتمنك على سرة هاتروح تقولة ؟

فية ناس لو قطعتها مش هاتكلم عن سر ائتمنة صاحبة علية

وفية ناس بتبيع بكلمة و بكل سهولة

المهم انك تختار الانسان الصح علشان تأتمنة على سرك ​


----------



## ميرنا (25 ديسمبر 2008)

عارف يا سيزارر انا حصلت معايا اكتر من حد اثق فيه واتكلم معاه والاقى كل كلامى مع عيلته كلها ولما تعاتبة يقولك انا مقلتش ويكدب وينكر ويعيط كمان لكن للاسف صدقنا وبرضو قلنا جايز احنا غلطانين لحد مكتشفنا انها كانت دموع تماسيح لدرجه انى لو الكلام كان كتر كان فى خطوبتين هيتفكو ييه دنا شوفت عك كتير كداا


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*انت عندك حق يا سيزو في كل الكلام اللي قولتة 
فية ناس تبقي فاكرها ملايكة وانتي بتتعامل بطيبتك معاها واخلاقك العالية وبتكون فاكر انهم زيك 
وبتتفاجيء انهم يبيعوك لابسط الاسباب 

لكن عاوزة اقولك مش هنتعقد ولا هنخاف من الناس كلها علشان في ناس قابلتنا بالشكل دة

لازم اكيد لسة فية ناس كويسة بردو 

بس متديش ثقة في اي حد قبل ما تتاكد منة بردو 

 للاسف الناس بقة مش امينة لا مع نفسها ولا مع الغير 
لو صفة الامانة دي اتوفرت في الناس مش هيبقي في اي مشاكل في الدنيا ولا اي حد متالم 

موضوع رائع بيمس حياتنا وحاضرنا 

ربنا يعوضك يا سيزو  ويفرح قلبك علشان حاسة فية الم 

سلام المسيح​*


----------



## سيزار (25 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جامد جدا يا سيزو
> 
> بص ياباشا
> 
> ...




ربنا يكرمك كوكو جبت من الاخر بس الدرس كان صعب قووووووووووووى ومتشكر لرائيك وطول ياعم براحتك .. متشكر


----------



## سيزار (25 ديسمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> لا يا سيزو مش كل الناس زي بعض مش كل الناس خاينة
> 
> وبدليل كدا انت اهو لو حد ائتمنك على سرة هاتروح تقولة ؟
> 
> ...



*****************************

كلامك صح وزى الفل 

فراشه تعرفى انا ممكن  اخترع قصه وهميه مع شخص اى حورت فيها ... وقمت زعلان معاه .......... تعرفى 

راح افشى ب القصه الوهميه دى .. مع ان دا مش صح برضه بس نقدر نقول تست .......... افرضى بقى ائتمناه على الصح كان جرى ايه

وتبعا لكلمك الشخص الصح بيتعرف من الزعل والضغط عليه ازا كان ابن ناس ولا هيخون الامانه 

ومتشكر جدا لرايك


----------



## سيزار (25 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> عارف يا سيزارر انا حصلت معايا اكتر من حد اثق فيه واتكلم معاه والاقى كل كلامى مع عيلته كلها ولما تعاتبة يقولك انا مقلتش ويكدب وينكر ويعيط كمان لكن للاسف صدقنا وبرضو قلنا جايز احنا غلطانين لحد مكتشفنا انها كانت دموع تماسيح لدرجه انى لو الكلام كان كتر كان فى خطوبتين هيتفكو ييه دنا شوفت عك كتير كداا



**************************

المشكله يا ميرنا اننا اتربينا على اعطاء الامان والثقه ومش بنحرم ابدا وبنكرر نفس الى بنعمله 

حتى لو عجزنا الى فينا فينا ههههههه  بصى ربنا يرحمنا برحمته وياريت يا بنتى تكونى عارفه ان فى خطر 

والخطر مننا احنا يا خساره على كل بنت وولد بيضع منهم الامانه ... وفى سن صغير كدا .. امال لما يدخلوا حياه الشغل 

والعمل  والتعب بجد هيقول ايه على نفسه هيقول انه لسه ما يعرفش ازاى يدبر للخيانه 

شىء صعب بجد  ................،،،،،،،،،،،،،، ومتشكر على ردك بجد


----------



## سيزار (25 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *انت عندك حق يا سيزو في كل الكلام اللي قولتة
> فية ناس تبقي فاكرها ملايكة وانتي بتتعامل بطيبتك معاها واخلاقك العالية وبتكون فاكر انهم زيك
> وبتتفاجيء انهم يبيعوك لابسط الاسباب
> 
> ...





كتر خيرك وبصراحه انتى وجودك فى المنتدى نعمه وبركه بجد حقيقى ومش بعاكس واو شىء من هذا القبيل .. لكن دا بجد

تعليقى على كلامك ... فعلا تمام ولا غبار عليه .. بس ازاى تجربى الامانه وكتمان السر مع انسان تثقى فيه

الا لما يحصل انك فعلا تأتمنيه وتديله سر واحد مثلا ... انا عارف هى القرصه مره واحده بس بتسيب الم زى ما قولتى ... شىء محزن عزيزتى 

ربنا يرحمنا برحمته بجد 

وميرسى يا قمر على المشاركه الى زادت شرف بحضورك فيها


----------



## مورا مارون (25 ديسمبر 2008)

بص يا سيزار احنا مسيحية ولازم ما ندايقش اون ندين الاخرين اذا فعلا بدنا نعمل بمسيحيتنا

في كتير اشخاص غير امينين وكتير اشخاص حرامة وكذابين ....الخ

بس يسوع علمنا كتير عن هذه القصص الي عم نواجهها 

ولازم نفكر ونتصرف متل ماهو علمنا يا سيزاز

انو نصليلون ونصليلون ونصليلون 

مش نكذب ونجربهم انتبه
المسيحية  برضوا امانة مش سهلة


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 ديسمبر 2008)

سيزار قال:


> كتر خيرك وبصراحه انتى وجودك فى المنتدى نعمه وبركه بجد حقيقى ومش بعاكس واو شىء من هذا القبيل .. لكن دا بجد
> 
> تعليقى على كلامك ... فعلا تمام ولا غبار عليه .. بس ازاى تجربى الامانه وكتمان السر مع انسان تثقى فيه
> 
> ...



*تمام كلامك يا سيزووو
المشكلة انك تثق في حد تاني ازاي 
هي دي اللي صعبة

مرسي خالص علي مجاملتك الرقيقة اللي انا مستحقهاش 
انت زوق كتييير

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## سيزار (25 ديسمبر 2008)

مورا مارون قال:


> بص يا سيزار احنا مسيحية ولازم ما ندايقش اون ندين الاخرين اذا فعلا بدنا نعمل بمسيحيتنا
> 
> في كتير اشخاص غير امينين وكتير اشخاص حرامة وكذابين ....الخ
> 
> ...



+++++++++++++++++++++++++

الاخت العزيزه كلامك وصل وحتى لو انا مش امين ادينى بتعلم الامانه ولاخر يوم هتعلمها ... او لسه بتعلم

اعتقد مورا ان الانسان هيفضل طول عمره بيتعلم .. حقيقى سواء الامانه او غيره .. وربنا يسامح ضعفى اولا .. وانا لا ادين حد صدقينى.. ولكن واجب عليا التنبيه


----------



## fns (25 ديسمبر 2008)

فى صفات فى شخصية كل شخص تعتبر ملهاش تفسير خالص
زى الخيانة ليه الناس بتخون ناس كل ذنبهم انهم اعتبروهم من الاشخاص المقربين ليهم واستمنوهم على اسرارهم
وزى الكذب برضه فى ناس بتكدب لمجرد انها عاوزة تكذب وبتكون مش مستفادة بحاجة من وراء كذبهم
طيب ليه هما بيكذبوا طيب ليه هما بيخونوا...انلاقى مفيش تفسير للحاجات دى
بس زى ما فى ناس بتخون وناس بتكذب فى ناس برضه بتبقى امينة على الاسرار ومتعرفش يعنى ايه كذب ويعنى ايه مجاملة..وموجودين بس مش متلاحظين علشان الوحش الايام دى بقى اكتر من الحلو بكتيرررررررر
اهم حاجة ان احنا منخليش حد خانة قبل كده يسيب اثر فى نفسيتنا ومنخلهوش يدينا طابع ان كل الناس خاينين
بالعكس احنا نحاول نتعلم وندور على الناس اللى تستحق اننا نستامنهم على اسرارنا ويستهلوا ثقتنا فيهم
عمر الدنيا ما وقفت على حد خان حد ولا حد كذب على حد...النهاردة اتعرفت على حد خاين بكرة اكيد هايجى الاحسن منه وهاتعرف على حد امين...هى الدنيا كده فيها الحلو وفيها الوحش
وعلشان نعيش فيها لازم نتعامل مع الوحش ونتعلم من اخطائنا معاهم ونحاول نبعد عنهم وندور على الحلو
شكرا حبيبى سيزوووووو على الموضوع الجامد والجميل
واسف على الاطالة


----------



## just member (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*الامانة فعلا معدومة للناس بها الايام 
وكل شيء عن جد معدوم
واحنا بطبيعتنا البشرية  ضعفاء
بس مو كل الناس مثل بعضها 
اكيد الناس اشكال والوان
فى للى يخون وفى اللى ينجرح وفى اللى يحب وفين اللى يفشل وفى اللى ينجح
معتقدش انها منشان موجودة بنسبة كبيرة 
تبقى معممة 
اكيد لا
وشكرا ليك على موضوعك يا حبيبى الغالى سيزر
نورت بموضوعك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*​


----------



## جيلان (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*فعلا مش كل الناس كدى طبعا فى ناس بتقلها الحاجة ومستحيل تطلعها برة او تقولها لحد او حتى وقت خصامكوا تقول الكلام لحد

بالنسبة للنقطة دى




			تفتكر الشخص دا الى بقوله كدا،،،،،،،،، مش من السهل انى اقطع معاه بدون علمه واسيبه يرن ؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


دى حسب الطريقة الى هتقله بيها لانك ممكن تقول بطريقة انت شايفها من وجهة نظرك صح لكن ممكن تطلع قلة زوق وتجرح الى قدامك لكن بردوا مهما ان كان الى قدامك مهما عملت مفروض ميطلعش سرك برة مهما حصل بينكوا*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*للأسف معظم الاصدقاء دلوقتى بئا من النادر جداً انك تأتمنهم على اسرارك ويحافظو على سريتها*
*فى ناس معينة ممكن فعلاً ترشدك وتحاول تساعدك*
*فى نفس الوقت اللى ممكن تلاقى فيه ناس تانية بتغير منك*
*ومش بتساعدك لما تحتاجلها*
*بس ده مش معناه ان الصداقة الحقيقية اختفت*
*لا صدقنى فى ناس كتير امينة وهتكون صادقة فى ارشادها ليك*
*وربنا يرشدك للصالح*​


----------



## rana1981 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*الحق معك يا سيزو الامانة صايرة قليلة بهل الايام بس لازم نحنا نعرف نختار الشخص يلي نحكيله سرنا لانه مو كل الناس متل بعضها فيها المنيح وفيها المو منيح بس لازم نحنا نعرف نختار​*


----------



## محامي مسيحي (25 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه اخي الحبيب سيزار..
رأيي الشخصي ان الانسان لا يستطيع أن يعيش بدون أصدقاء يحكي لهم ويأتمنهم على أدق أسراره ولكن مهما تواجدت الثقه و الامانة في شخص معين .. فلا تعطه كامل الثقة والامانة ..
فقد يكون أقرب الأصدقاء .. وتأتي له الفرصة ليبيعك من أجل المال.. أو من أجل الاستهتار.. أو من أجل شخص أخر.. 
أو حتى لمجرد التسلية.
وليس معنى كلامي هذا ألا تصادق أو تأتمن بعض الأشخاص.. صادق ماشئت وائتمن ماشئت .. ولكن يتوجب عليك الحرص حتى من أقرب الناس اليك.. ومهما بلغت الثقة في هذا الشخص فلا توليه الثقة المطلقة .. لأن الشخص الوحيد الذي يصلح أن توليه ثقتك الكاملة والمطلقة هو أنت وليس سواك.
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويرعاك أخي الحبيب​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 ديسمبر 2008)

فعلا الامانه بقيت عمله نادره الوجود في الوقت الحالي
الناس بقيت تخون اقرب الناس ليها
تلقي واحد او واحده يعملوا انهم اصدقاءك وانهم الوحيدين اللي تقدر تثق فيهم
وهما اول ناس يطعنوك بخنجر عدم الامانه
اول ما تزعله بكلمه
تلاقيه عمل زي ولاد العالم وبالمثل اللي بيقول
عين بعين وسن بسن والبادي اظلم
ويبدأ يقول كل الاسرار اللي يعرفها عنك
لمجرد انك زعلته وعلشان يرد القلم ليك يفشي سرك
ليه دا كله ايه اللي حصل لينا فين راح المسيح من جوانا؟
دا قالك كن اميناً الي النهايه
فين الامانه دي دلوقتي
بجد خساره
خساره نسمي اللي بيخون الامانه ونقول انه ابن المسيح
ياريت نصحي كلنا وندور جوانا كويس قوي
ونشوف احنا امناء مع انفسنا قبل غيرنا ولا لا
لو كنت امين حقيقي يبقي مستحيل هاخون الامانه ولو فيها موتي

وربنا يرحمنا من الناس اللي بتخون الامانه
ميرسي يا سيزار علي موضوعك المهم جدا في الوقت دا
يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## ممدوح يوسف (26 ديسمبر 2008)

اذا كنت تسعى الى الراحة عش امينا وكانك وحدك فقط فى هذا الكون رافعا للسماء عينيك


----------



## سيزار (26 ديسمبر 2008)

fns قال:


> فى صفات فى شخصية كل شخص تعتبر ملهاش تفسير خالص
> زى الخيانة ليه الناس بتخون ناس كل ذنبهم انهم اعتبروهم من الاشخاص المقربين ليهم واستمنوهم على اسرارهم
> وزى الكذب برضه فى ناس بتكدب لمجرد انها عاوزة تكذب وبتكون مش مستفادة بحاجة من وراء كذبهم
> طيب ليه هما بيكذبوا طيب ليه هما بيخونوا...انلاقى مفيش تفسير للحاجات دى
> ...



++++++++++++++++++++

ابدا حبيبى كيرو ... انت تكتب وتطول ومش يهمك شىء...

فعلا اخى فى ناس ما يستهلوش الامانه ابدا ... واكنهم اول مره يسمعوا عنها ... ربنا يباركك وشاكر تعبك


----------



## سيزار (26 ديسمبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *الامانة فعلا معدومة للناس بها الايام
> وكل شيء عن جد معدوم
> واحنا بطبيعتنا البشرية  ضعفاء
> بس مو كل الناس مثل بعضها
> ...



*****************

دكتورررر المنتدى الغالى صدقنى كلامك زى الفل ربنا ينور عقلك ويارب نكون امناء الى المنتهى يارب


----------



## سيزار (26 ديسمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *فعلا مش كل الناس كدى طبعا فى ناس بتقلها الحاجة ومستحيل تطلعها برة او تقولها لحد او حتى وقت خصامكوا تقول الكلام لحد
> 
> بالنسبة للنقطة دى
> 
> ...



*******************

شكرا جى جى كلام صح


----------



## سيزار (26 ديسمبر 2008)

ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> *للأسف معظم الاصدقاء دلوقتى بئا من النادر جداً انك تأتمنهم على اسرارك ويحافظو على سريتها*
> *فى ناس معينة ممكن فعلاً ترشدك وتحاول تساعدك*
> *فى نفس الوقت اللى ممكن تلاقى فيه ناس تانية بتغير منك*
> *ومش بتساعدك لما تحتاجلها*
> ...



***************************

شكرا كتير ماريان بجد كلامك رائع قوى فعلا ( الغيره والحقد وتشويه الصوره الكويسه )) عندك حق فى دا

الف شكر


----------



## سيزار (26 ديسمبر 2008)

المهندسه رانا 1981


الف شكر على مشاركتك وكلامك دا فعلا يرشد ويعلم .. ميرسى


----------



## سيزار (26 ديسمبر 2008)

محامي مسيحي قال:


> سلام ونعمه اخي الحبيب سيزار..
> رأيي الشخصي ان الانسان لا يستطيع أن يعيش بدون أصدقاء يحكي لهم ويأتمنهم على أدق أسراره ولكن مهما تواجدت الثقه و الامانة في شخص معين .. فلا تعطه كامل الثقة والامانة ..
> فقد يكون أقرب الأصدقاء .. وتأتي له الفرصة ليبيعك من أجل المال.. أو من أجل الاستهتار.. أو من أجل شخص أخر..
> أو حتى لمجرد التسلية.
> ...



****************************

ربنا يبارك فى حكمه ورجاحه عقلك اخى المحامى بجد عندك حق ... وللاسف مقدرش ابطل ثقه فى الناس

اتربيت كدا واتعلمت كدا .. ولكن ربنا بيحافظ فى الاخر على ولاده .. امين


----------



## سيزار (26 ديسمبر 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> فعلا الامانه بقيت عمله نادره الوجود في الوقت الحالي
> الناس بقيت تخون اقرب الناس ليها
> تلقي واحد او واحده يعملوا انهم اصدقاءك وانهم الوحيدين اللي تقدر تثق فيهم
> وهما اول ناس يطعنوك بخنجر عدم الامانه
> ...



*************************

ربنا يخليكى يا نوفا بجد .........

خساره بجد يا نيفين فين الامانه عندك حق اكننا بنشحتها اليومين دووووووووول بجد..

ربنا يباركك ياست الكل ودايما منوره المنتدى 
..
ميرسى كتير


----------



## سيزار (26 ديسمبر 2008)

اخى ممدوح يوسف هههههههههههههه

مش عارف اقولك ايه سطر كتبته ولكن من الاخر يعنى ههههههههههه

شكرا حبيبى


----------



## viviane tarek (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع مهم يا سيزار
فعلا" الأمانة شئ نادر فالزمن دة
بص سامحنى انا هئصر وجيب من الأخر
الناس دلوقتى اغلبها نظام(( فين مصلحتى وانا اجرى وراها
امانة مين يا عم مصلحتى اولا"))
يعنى لو مالوش مصلحة معاك بينفضلك
سورى بس دى الحقيقة
 فى ناس لسة عندهم الأمانة والصدق
بس دوور عليهم نادرا" لو تلائيهم
والأمانة مش بس فى حفظ الأسرار
الامانة كمان فى اعطاء الرائى والنصيحة وحسن الأستماع للصديق 
دى كلها من الامانة المن الصعب تلائيها دلوقتى
يمكن كلامى ميعجبش ناس كتير بس دى الحقيقة
لأنى جربت مثل هذة الأمور للئسف
وحسة بالكتبتة يا سيزار
ومن الصعب بردة تلاقى شخص 
يستوعب النصيحة زى ما قلت
ولانى جربت كثير المواضيع دى وبعد خبرة كبيرة
اقلك ((ملعون من يتكل على زراع بشر))
بغض النظر عن التشبية اصدى مفيش غير المسيح 
التئضر تتكلم معاه وتحكيلو الأنت عوزة بدون ما تخاف من الخيانة
ودة البعملة دلوقتى مليش غيرة لما بكون متديئة او زعلانة بتكلم معاة
معلش يا سيزار تجربة وهتعدى
بس لازم نتعلم منها
وربنا يبركك*​


----------



## سيزار (27 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخت فيفيان ........ باركك ربنا بجد وانا اتعلمت منك شىء ان فعلا سامع همومى واتعابى رب المجد يسوع 

وعليه اتكالى .... يمكن الواحد بيتعلم طوووووووول حياته بس المهم انه ما يكررش الغلط تانى ابدا ويحترس منه لابعد الحدود

زى تجاربك دى ممكن تلاقى لقدر الله  مشاكل بينك وبين قرايبك او اقرب الناس اليكى من انسانه اخدت نصف الحقائق وراحت قالت وعادت

وفقدت مصدقيه الامانه وكتمان الكلام الى بينكم ... ربنا يعديها على خير ايامنا على الارض دى .. شكرا ليكى وباركك ربنا


----------



## R0O0O0KY (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوعك غاية فى الاهمية يا سيزار

و للاسف بعض الناس مبقاش عندهم اى نوع من انواع احتفاظ الاسرار او الامانة بشكل عام

و فية منهم ما بيصدقوا يطلعوا منك السر علشان ينشروة و يكتسبوا السبق فى افشاء اسرارك الشخصية !!!!

بس صدقنى العيب مش فيهم لان هى دى اخلاقهم.. مش حتعرف تغيرهم 

العيب فينا احنا الى مبنعرفش نختار صح الناس الى بنأتمنها على اسرارنا

و طبعاً مش كل الناس كدة 

فية ناس كأصدقاء تلاقيها زى خيالك....مهما حاول الاخر معرفة اى معلومة عنك كأنة بينحت فى صخر !!

و بس دول أكيد قليلين نسبياً

موضوع رائع يا سيزار

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ممدوح يوسف (30 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا ياأخ سيزار انك بتتضحك على. تعرف انى رجل كبير وعجوز وكتبت على قدر معرفتى .  وينبغى انك تحتمل عدم معرفتى ربنا يباركك يابنى وربنا معاك .وخير الكلام ما قل ودل .لكن تصرفك يخلينى افكر اكثر من مرة قبل الاشتراك فى اى رد .  شكرا من قلبى وبرضه من قلبى انا مسامحك. كل لحظة وحضرتك بكل الخير والتفكير الايجابى فى الآخرين
                                                    القس / ممدوح يوسف


----------



## سيزار (30 ديسمبر 2008)

ممدوح يوسف قال:


> شكرا ياأخ سيزار انك بتتضحك على. تعرف انى رجل كبير وعجوز وكتبت على قدر معرفتى .  وينبغى انك تحتمل عدم معرفتى ربنا يباركك يابنى وربنا معاك .وخير الكلام ما قل ودل .لكن تصرفك يخلينى افكر اكثر من مرة قبل الاشتراك فى اى رد .  شكرا من قلبى وبرضه من قلبى انا مسامحك. كل لحظة وحضرتك بكل الخير والتفكير الايجابى فى الآخرين
> القس / ممدوح يوسف



*********************


عالم ربنا اخى القس انا بضحك عشان شىء فعلا جبت من الاخر وكلامك خير ودل..

استسمحك ان تسامحنى صدقنى ما اقصد شىء نيتى صافيه فى ردودى حقيقى واخى القس انا برضه مش صغير .. وعشان عتابك الجميل دا ابوس ايدك عشان خاطر  تسامحنى لو فى شىء .. صدقنى .. ولو فى شىء بلغنى وانا مستنى ردك ونورت الموضوع يا غالى والف شكر لتعبك
يسوع معاك والعدراء تراعاك..
اخوك م/سيزار


----------



## ممدوح يوسف (31 ديسمبر 2008)

الحبيب الاخ/ سيزار
الأمر ليس بهذه الدرجة . انا لم اراك . ولكنك فى المسيح انت حبيبى. وانت اللى مفروض تسامحنى لاجل الازعاج الذى سببته لك . ربنا يحفظ هذا الضمير دائما هكذا الى النفس الاخير . ضميرا حيا يتجاوب مع اى عتاب حتى ولو لشخص غير معروف  او  مرئى . كل عام وحضرتك بكل بركة . خدمة مثمرة لكنيستنا فى مصر . . وليكن العام القادم عام الراحة فى شخصه الكريم باليقين الدائم بحضوره المبارك فى الحياة . سلام ياعزيزى من قلب اله احبك ويحبك ومن قلب خادم بسيط ايضا فى المسيح يحبك .


----------

